# Less than lethal shotgun rounds video



## aiki456 (Apr 6, 2008)

In this video, we tested the effects of "Less than lethal" shotgun rounds, i.e. bean bags & rubber bullets, on two test subjects; one of whom was completely unfazed by the stun guns and taser in our last two videos... Check it out at http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1222673/less_than_lethal_shotgun_rounds


----------



## tellner (Apr 6, 2008)

Very informative. One thing's for sure. Size does make a difference with these.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 7, 2008)

The statement that someone still feels the kinetic impact through a vest is misleading......you feel MUCH REDUCED kinetic impact through the vest.  Not a very good test if you're simply shooting someone with a bullet resistant vest on.  It dramatically reduces kinetic impact to more than half of the initial kinetic energy.

While I can understand the desire to protect the test subjects, it's not a good test with a vest on.  May I recommend what we did.....take one in a butt cheek.

Also, with the big guy.....he's simulating standing there with a knife......target the hand/arm in that situation.  He'll drop the knife, I promise.....pain resistance doesn't matter if you damage the underlying structure, and with the high-energy impact munition it'll likely shatter the bones in the hand.

Sion there would be a tough customer, no doubt.....big guy, pain resistant......guys like that you have to target areas of higher pain than a normal human being.  Instead of the gut, you hit the pelvic triangle where the nerve jumbles for the groin are....(avoid the genitalia, however, as you can actually cause permanent damage), hit the hands/arms and the legs.  Shooting a guy like that in the gut is an exercise in futility.


----------

